
George Clooney’s Tequila Company Sold for Up to $1B - aritraghosh007
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/06/21/business/george-clooney-tequila-casamigos-diageo.html
======
GrumpyNl
I calll bs. Last sold 120k cases, lets say he is doing well and made $50 a
case profit, thats 6M profit. That number will never justify a takeover of one
billion.

~~~
wand3r
I have no idea about the economics but if we're doing napkin math, maybe the
bottles cost 30-35 and are cheap enough to produce that they have 33% profit
margins. That's about $10 a bottle or $240 a case.

2016: 28.8m profit

2017: 38.4m profit (projected)

Keep in mind tequila is a growth industry and there are likely assets involved
including Goodwill, plant, bottling facility, machinery and real estate.

Diageo knows this business better than anyone so I assume they thought it
through. Also, having George Clooney involved in Diageo can help offset
marketing costs as I would imagine contractual promotions are tied to the sale

------
vr46
I would take this news with a pinch of salt.

~~~
skinnymuch
In what way? The number given isn't true? Or Clooney barely has a stake in it?

~~~
RepressedEmu
I think its meant to be wordplay: salt + lime + tequila

~~~
skinnymuch
Ah. Hah totally missed that

------
skinnymuch
No one seems to know what percentage of the company the founders including
Clooney had. Wonder what stake he held. With The Honest Company, Jessica
Alba's stake is said to be around 15% last I remember.

------
alunchbox
also it's 700 mil + 300 mil over 10 years depending on how the product does.

